# New E&M coder



## snyderk (Feb 23, 2012)

Does anyone have a good cheat sheet for e & m coding?    Thanks!


----------



## DGWILSON (Feb 23, 2012)

*E/M cheat*

Trailblazerhealth.com has a good E/M tool. If you want to get good practice with E/M, HCPRO sells step-by-step books for auditing E/M codes.


----------



## mhstrauss (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a few audit tools that I've collected from other users on here; I'll be happy to pass them on.  Feel free to send me a message with your email


----------



## snyderk (Feb 24, 2012)

*e-mail*

ksnyder39@yahoo.com


----------



## rojko (Feb 25, 2012)

mhstrauss said:


> I have a few audit tools that I've collected from other users on here; I'll be happy to pass them on.  Feel free to send me a message with your email



Would you mind sending me the same information?  E/M coding has me perplexed. kimechard@msn.com


----------



## ckelder (Feb 27, 2012)

Meagan, 

I would like to have these tools also, if you don't mind.  ckelder@brchs.com   Thanks


----------



## andersont (Feb 27, 2012)

*Tool*

I would like one also tina.anderson2@hma.com

Thx


----------



## emrick5 (Feb 28, 2012)

Would please send them to me too?  Thank you very much!  

emrick5@sbcglobal.net


----------



## jstone (Feb 28, 2012)

E&M University .com has templates and very helpful information


----------



## cchrisjohn (Dec 11, 2012)

mhstrauss said:


> I have a few audit tools that I've collected from other users on here; I'll be happy to pass them on.  Feel free to send me a message with your email





May I have these also, please!
christinachrisjohn@yahoo.com


----------



## jmcpolin (Dec 12, 2012)

www.Code-USA.com has a great E/M Coding Sheet available on their web site.  It is on their tools page and you can print it right off of their site.  It has helped me tremendously!


----------

